# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  yaesu FT-50R με καμενη εξοδο.Υπαρχει εναλακτικη?

## dalai

Μου χαρισαν (αφου ηταν καμενο) εναν yaesu FT-50R  εδω και πολυ καιρο
P3150003.JPG

Το εχω ετσι καμενο στα 50mW  απο το PLL  και μιλαω με κανα φιλο εντος πολεως ,με εξωτερικη κεραια (με ακουει ανετα) .Αλλα λεω δεν ρωταω εδω στο φορουμ μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα ?
Εχει καμενα και τα 2 FET (UHF και VHF) με κωδικους M67799MA και M67798LR
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee.../M67799MA.html
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...M67798LRA.html
Τα εψαξα στο δικτυο και τα πουλανε 30 ευρω το καθενα ,οποτε δεν παιζει με τιποτε να τα αγορασω σε αυτη τη τιμη .
Υπαρχει καμοια προταση για εναλλακτικο ,πιο φτηνο chip  ,ειδικα για τα VHF. 
Απο τη μια δεν μου κανει δουλεια και απο την αλλη το λυπαμε να το πεταξω...

----------

